
Ashley Madison hack is not only real, it’s worse than we thought - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/ashley-madison-hack-is-not-only-real-its-worse-than-we-thought/
======
willtheperson
Doesn't reporting stats from this leak imply you have the data or access to
it? I was under the impression that it was illegal to have this.

~~~
dottrap
The press is generally protected. The Pentagon Papers of 1971, Edward Snowden,
the recent Sony hacks.

